# ready trichomes



## badegg420 (Sep 13, 2007)

does anyone have pics of ready trichomes and not ready ones so i can tell?


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 13, 2007)

CHECK THIS OUT......
http://www.homegrownbud.com/forums/ogfaq/growfaq/1529.html


----------



## badegg420 (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks a lot i thought they would change a lot more than that


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 13, 2007)

Your VERY Welcome.


----------



## clarkkent (Sep 14, 2007)

How much does the color of the buds have to do with trichomes if anything?  I'm getting more and more reddish hairs at different levels on the plants, but with the microscope I'm seeing about 50/50 clear and opaque.

Also I'm starting to get some of the lower leaves yellowing.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 14, 2007)

The color of the buds depends mostly on strain.. look around on a seed site and you'll see they come in all sorts of colors. They are all harvested using the same trichome viewing technique, explained in detail here.

Ignore hair color, that's also strain dependant, and it doesn't offer growers any kind of information.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Sep 15, 2007)

remember to wait untill your calyxes swell, they look seeded until you get up close.


----------



## medicore (Sep 15, 2007)

I have read these articles and I am still confused.  Some say to wait until the trichomes turn amber in color and some say to wait until they turn opaque.  Now opaque is *not translucent, or you cannot see through it* which could be amber or white.  My trichomes went from clear to opaque/white to an amber color.  I think we all know that we want the amber color for the *full effect of the bud*.  My question is how much amber do we want for the absolute maximum effect?  Sorry Badegg420 I am not trying to highjack your thread.


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 15, 2007)

for the best all around high, u want 50/50 ratio, for the more head high, u more cloudy than amber, and for more body high u want more amber than cloudy.

Fire it up

KT


----------



## badegg420 (Sep 16, 2007)

thats cool i have the same questions as you
anymore pics anyone could post


----------

